# Just Busted



## clayboy (Mar 26, 2012)

Just wanted to know everyones thoughts on semi pro Micheal vincent getting caught in Texas with range finder binos


----------



## 450yardbuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for life!


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Mar 26, 2012)

That's bad. Glad he got caught though


----------



## blackout (Mar 26, 2012)

Play with fire,  you eventually get burned by it!!!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 26, 2012)

Wonder how he got caught?

Scores from last two shoots show he took 12th in Florida with a 401 and 10 twelves.  Then took 1st in Louisiana with 430 and 17 twelves.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## t8ter (Mar 26, 2012)

Dang why couldn't this happened in north ga rotation.Would have fit Right in with all the other drama thats been going on.lol


----------



## KODIAK 69 (Mar 26, 2012)

yeah, not good for the sport. hope everything in the north ga. circuit gets settled down and all the drama stops,so we can get back to the matter at hand.  good clean family fun with all our friends that show up at all the local shoots.


----------



## Dingo26 (Mar 26, 2012)

*cheating*

ok that is why i don't shoot K45, I wouldn't have any excuse for shooting bad every weekend, if you can shoot good enough to be at that level why would you need help.. the guys in K45 all use a range finder its ok there, I still just don't get it, too much at stake to get called out and have to face the world with that tag on you..... like blackout said play with fire you will get burned....


----------



## watermedic (Mar 26, 2012)

Heck yeah! I cant judge yardage for squat. that's why I shoot k-45.

If you cant judge yardage clap your hands!!


----------



## Dingo26 (Mar 26, 2012)

*cheat*

I have been good at the yardage guessing haven't shot well for sometime now,   the past month can't judge yardage and still can't shoot, so that makes for a very bad score every stinking weekend, oh i'm having fun (not) still working on it to hardheaded to stop.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 26, 2012)

If you cant judge yardage clap your hands!!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 26, 2012)

watermedic said:


> Heck yeah! I cant judge yardage for squat. that's why I shoot k-45.
> 
> If you cant judge yardage clap your hands!!







Of course, yesterday, shot the DS Archery shoot.....shot k45...tried to judge each one before ranging it....only missed the yds on 3 by more than 2 yds...the rest I hit almost dead on...the last 3 shoots before that, I couldn't judge for crap...what's up with that?????? lolol


----------



## watermedic (Mar 26, 2012)

That's the way it is David. It wants you to think that you can judge. That is how It get you. As soon as you make the decision to shoot the unknown, It has you by the short hairs!! LOL!!



I really just don't have the time to practice judging. I have more fun hitting close to what I aim at. (sometimes)


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 27, 2012)

watermedic said:


> That's the way it is David. It wants you to think that you can judge. That is how It get you. As soon as you make the decision to shoot the unknown, It has you by the short hairs!! LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> I really just don't have the time to practice judging. I have more fun hitting close to what I aim at. (sometimes)


----------



## GIBBS (Mar 27, 2012)

t8ter said:


> Dang why couldn't this happened in north ga rotation.Would have fit Right in with all the other drama thats been going on.lol



Better watch what u say, you will get in TROUBLE for stirring the pot. I think he should be banned for a year atleast.


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 27, 2012)

I just read some posts about it on ATA and ASA Forum... apparently he had a camoed pair of Zeiss Bino/rangefinders with Alpen logos, including one over the rangefinder button, and was putting them back in his chair between every shot rather than keeping them on his belt or around his neck.  When confronted, he reportedly claimed he did not know they were rangefinders and had bought them at a yard sale.

Looks like a no-win situation for ASA... lots of folks urging for stronger punishment than what the rule book provides for.    I hope folks can calm down and let the process run its course...  

WOW.... why didn't he just go to K45 or K50 ?  I will say it took a pair to do this if he did cover the binocs as described.  Just goes to show that bravery and respect don't always go together.


----------



## tomski007 (Mar 27, 2012)

OOOPS!!! 

I can never find anything like that at a yard sale.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 27, 2012)

Are they for sale ?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 27, 2012)

Did not know. Wow. Come on.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 27, 2012)

My eyes flat-out suck, I use bifocals normally, and contacts to shoot with, so I stick to k45.  I shot a LOT of IBO in the 1990's all through NY and PA, and the yardage game got old, though I remember the change in bino rules around 98 that dropped most of the top 10% out entirely (they were using binoculars as rangefinders, the rules changed what power binos could be used, and killed that mostly).

So, yeah, I'm clapping MY hands for crappy yardage judgement on my part...


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 28, 2012)

No matter what ASA does or doesn't do, the scrutiny he will face if and when he steps back on the course from fellow competitors will be harsher. Nothing he does will go unnoticed. If he can shoot fairly and under that kind of pressure, then my hats off to him. But honestly, its a shame. From what I read, I feel for his young son who will also live and compete being exposed to that label.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## GIBBS (Mar 28, 2012)

By rule what can ASA do to him?


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 28, 2012)

GIBBS said:


> By rule what can ASA do to him?



DQ for the TX event without question.  They have reportedly referred it to the Competition Committee, so further sanctions such as longer term suspension or bans could come from that based upon other provisions in the rules.
Some have proposed making him repay prior winnings.  That would be difficult to compel without legal action, however it is certainly possible that, if he were to admit guilt and specify events he used the offending device in and agree to repay the winnings, they could take that into account in determining the severity of any further sanctions.  While some will say "tell him to pay  up and still ban him for life" the ASA would need to take into account the possible benefits to the  organization and other competitors affected by the accused actions.  With an admission, it would be easier to try to "make things right" for those who finished behind him at other events.  

But what do I know, someone should ask a lawyer...


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 28, 2012)

this thing is really raging over on facebook..like dg said there's no rule for this kind of situation.  the rule only refers to "unsportsmanlike conduct??"  this was blattant cheating and a lot say out and out stealing.  this guy took a lot of $$$ out of other honest archer's pockets.  the really bad thing is, the precedent has been already established.  i think there was some cheating by altering score cards in the youth class..i'm not too clear on this, but it was cheating and those guys are still shooting.  there wasn't any $$$ involved, i don't think.  there will always be that stigma, but non the less they weren't banned.  i'm glad i don't have to make this decision


----------



## mitchi (Mar 28, 2012)

I agree with J Bo (GABUCKSLAMMER).  Let ASA sort out  the punishment per their rules. The guy has to live with it everyday when he faces his buddies.  I couldn't image showing up at a local 3d range with a straight face.  It's a character issue he has to carry around.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

I know it looks bad but I ain't convicting him w/o hearing his side. The balls in ASA's court. I'm sure they'll be fair about it and the facts will come out.


----------

